# Game in Kaiserslautern, germany



## Infernal Teddy (Jun 18, 2006)

My gaming group (At the moment a DM (me) and two players) is looking for new players, due to the fact that two players have left the area.

However, we're only looking for Players who speak german, so if you want to join, you'd either have to be a native, or one of those rare americans who are actually fluent in german.

If you still want to join, contact us either at www.underdog-project.de or infernal.teddy@gmail.com


----------

